# Ατάκες



## daeman (May 12, 2013)

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]*
ατάκα* η [atáka] Ο25α : *1*. (μουσ.) όρος που σημαίνει την εκτέλεση ενός επόμενου μουσικού κομματιού χωρίς διακοπή μετά το τέλος του προηγούμενου. *2*. (θέατρ.) *α*. άμεση απάντηση. *β*. οι φράσεις ενός ρόλου που είναι γραμμένες σε ξεχωριστό χαρτί. || (ως επίρρ.) αμέσως, χωρίς την παραμικρή καθυστέρηση: _Tου δίνω ~ την απάντηση που του 'πρεπε_. (επιρρ. έκφρ.) _στο ~_, αμέσως. _ατάκα κι επί τόπου_, επιτατικά, για να τονίσουμε ακόμη περισσότερο την αμεσότητα μιας ενέργειας. [ιταλ. attacca! ένδειξη σε μουσικό κείμενο να αρχίσει το επόμενο μέρος χωρίς να μεσολαβήσει παύση] 

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ατάκα[SUP]1[/SUP]* [atáka] adv (sp. also αττάκα) immediately (after) (syn αμέσως 2c): ύστερα καταφθάνει το ρουμάνικο [μπαλέτο] :woot:· ~ [der of ατάκα[SUP]2[/SUP]]

*ατάκα*[SUP]2[/SUP] [atáka] η, (sp. also αττάκα) ① _theat_ first word of one's response in dialog: αν ξεχάσει .. τη λεγόμενη ~ | έγραφε τις ατάκες του στα μανικέτια του (id.) [fr It attacca, 2sg imper of attaccare]


Σχετικό λεξιλογικό νήμα για τα δήγματα ήχου: soundbites, sound bites.

Για τα δήγματα από τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο έχουμε άλλο νήμα: Παροιμιώδεις ατάκες του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, καθώς και για τις ατάκες που μας έχουν μείνει αξέχαστες από ανέκδοτα: Παροιμιώδεις ατάκες ανεκδότων.

Γενικότερα για τις δηκτικές ατάκες κάθε είδους, κάνω μια αρχή με αφορμή ένα σημερινό ατακαδόρικο, τηλεγραφικό φωτοάρθρο του Martin Chilton στον Τηλέγραφο στην Telegraph, *30 great one-liners*:

Groucho Marx (1890-1977): 
'I never forget a face, but in your case I’d be glad to make an exception.'

Peter Kay (2 July 1973-): 
'My Dad used to say 'always fight fire with fire', which is probably why he got thrown out of the fire brigade.'

Tommy Cooper (1921-1984): 
'I'm on a whiskey diet. I've lost three days already.'

Woody Allen (1 December 1935-): 
'Life is full of misery, loneliness, and suffering - and it's all over much too soon.'

Billy Connolly (24 November 1942-): 
'My definition of an intellectual is someone who can listen to the William Tell Overture without thinking of the Lone Ranger.'

W.C Fields (1880-1946): 
'Start every day off with a smile and get it over with.'

Tony Hancock (1924-1968): 
'This radio lark's a wonderful hobby, y'know. I've got friends all over the world, all over the world... none in this country, but friends all over the world.'

Les Dawson (1931-1993): 
'My wife sent her photograph to the Lonely Hearts Club. They sent it back saying they weren't that lonely.'

Spike Milligan (1918-2002): 
'Chopsticks are one of the reasons the Chinese never invented custard.'

Dorothy Parker (1893-1967): 
'If you want to know what God thinks of money, just look at the people he gave it to.'

Gore Vidal (1925-2012): 
'Every time a friend succeeds, I die a little.'

Bob Newhart (September 5, 1929-): 
'I don't like country music, but I don't mean to denigrate those who do. And for the people who like country music, denigrate means "put down".'

Jimmy Carr (15 September 1972): 
'I saw that show, _50 Things To Do Before You Die_. I would have thought the obvious one was "Shout For Help". '

Ken Dodd (8 November 1927-): 
'I have kleptomania. But when it gets bad, I take something for it.'

Noel Coward (1899-1973): 
'Never trust a man with short legs… his brain’s too near his bottom.'

Oscar Wilde (1854-1900): 
'The English country gentleman galloping after a fox is the unspeakable in full pursuit of the uneatable.'

Eric Morecambe (1926-1984): 
'I think football would become an even better game if someone could invent a ball that kicks back.'

Mark Twain (1835-1910): 
'Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.'

Bob Hope (1903-2003): 
I remember my staff asking me when I was going to retire. I said when I could no longer hear the sound of laughter. He said: "That never stopped you before".

Joan Rivers (June 8, 1933-): 
'The first time I see a jogger smiling, I'll consider it.'

Bill Cosby (July 12, 1937-): 
'Always end the name of your child with a vowel, so that when you yell the name will carry.'

Mae West (1893-1980): 
'I used to be Snow White, but I drifted.'

Terry Jones (1 February 1942-): 
'He's not the Messiah. He's a very naughty boy!' (in Monty Python's _Life Of Brian_)

Jay Leno (April 28, 1950-): 
'Politics is just show business for ugly people.'

Kenneth Williams (1926-1988): 
'Infamy! Infamy! They've all got it in for me!'

Jack Dee (24 September 1961-): 
'The film industry is like Anne Robinson - always on the lookout for a new face.'

Jerry Seinfeld (April 29, 1954-): 
'I wonder if illiterate people get the full effect of alphabet soup.'

Ambrose Bierce, author of _The Devil's Dictionary_ (1842-1913): 
'War is God's way of teaching Americans geography.'

Homer Simpson (1987-): 
'Trying is the first step towards failure.'

Oliver Hardy (1892-1957) to Stan Laurel (1890-1965): 
'Well, here's another nice mess you've gotten me into.'


Αναμένοντας δήγματα που αρέσουν σ' εσάς... ;)

Το λακωνίζειν την γλώσσαν ακονίζοντες εστί φιλοσοφείν.


----------



## dharvatis (May 12, 2013)

Μπορούμε να γεμίσουμε ολόκληρο το νήμα μόνο με τον Terry Pratchett. Βάζω δύο που τα έχω πρόχειρα: :-D

“Drunk? I’m not drunk! You wouldn’t dare call me drunk if I was sober!”

"Dogs are not like cats, who amusingly tolerate humans only until someone comes up with a tin opener that can be operated with a paw."
(αυτό πήγαινε για το γατόνημα, αλλά το βάζω εδώ).


----------



## Philip (May 12, 2013)

Από το Blackadder:

"Cold is God's way of telling us to burn more Catholics."


----------



## dharvatis (May 12, 2013)

Άλλη ανεξάντλητη πηγή!
- The way I see it, these days there's a war on, right? And, ages ago, there wasn't a war on, right? So, there must have been a moment when there not being a war on went away, right? And there being a war on came along. So, what I want to know is: How did we get from the one case of affairs to the other case of affairs?
- Do you mean "How did the war start?"


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2013)

sapere_aude said:


> -- Baldrick, have you no idea what irony is?
> -- Yeah, it's like goldy and bronzy, only it's made of iron.








OK, two-liners, day-liners, nightliners, red-eye liners, bring the lot as long as they bite!  

Dharvatis, we spring into action... and escape.


----------



## dharvatis (May 13, 2013)

Ωραία ατάκα από τον Dan Aykroyd στο Sneakers:
We got bupkis! We turn ourselves in now, they'll give us twenty years in the electric chair!


----------



## Zann (May 14, 2013)

Μερικές από τις αγαπημένες μου είναι του Samuel Goldwyn:

"An oral contract isn't worth the paper it's written on."

"Gentlemen, include me out."

"They stayed away in droves."

Και από Dorothy Parker:

“This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force.”

“That woman speaks eighteen languages, and can't say 'No' in any of them.”


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]
> In belles lettres the witty literary slight has evolved into a genre because, as 20th-century trial lawyer Louis Nizer noted, “A graceful taunt is worth a thousand insults.” To wit, from high culture, Mark Twain: “I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.” Winston Churchill: “He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire.” And from pop culture, Groucho Marx: “I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it.” Scientists are no slouches when it comes to pitching invectives at colleagues. Achieving almost canonical status as the ne plus ultra put-down is theoretical physicist Wolfgang Pauli's reported harsh critique of a paper: “This isn't right. It's not even wrong.” I call this Pauli's proverb.
> [...]





daeman said:


> When Insults Had Class
> 
> 'He is not only dull himself; he is the cause of dullness in others.' -- Samuel Johnson
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> [...]
> Αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:[Bessie Braddock] is often erroneously credited with a celebrated exchange of insults with Winston Churchill, also ascribed to Nancy Astor:Braddock: "Winston, you are drunk, and what's more you are disgustingly drunk."
> Churchill: "Bessie, my dear, you are ugly, and what's more, you are disgustingly ugly.
> But tomorrow I shall be sober and you will still be disgustingly ugly."​​[...]
> ...



Τρώω από τα έτοιμα. Άμα είναι καλό το δήγμα, δεν μπαγιατεύει αλλά μαρουβίζει.


----------



## dharvatis (May 18, 2013)

Nobody follow us or I kill myself and then her.

Tom Cruise, από το Knight and Day.


----------



## Pericles (May 18, 2013)

Για ποιο λόγο οι κινηματογραφικές ατάκες αποδίδονται στους ηθοποιούς;


----------



## dharvatis (May 18, 2013)

Για να έχεις μια νοερή εικόνα του προσώπου που την εκφέρει. Αν έγραφα «Roy Miller», τι θα καταλάβαινες; Ή μήπως έπρεπε να βάλω το όνομα του σεναριογράφου, που δεν ξέρω και ποιος είναι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Οι δέκα πιο θανατερές ατάκες, σύμφωνα με τους αναγνώστες της βρετανικής Mirror.

Mια διαφορετική έρευνα δημοσίευσε η βρετανική Mirror η οποία παρουσιάζει τις δέκα πιο θανατηφόρες ατάκες-προσβολές που έχουν ειπωθεί από δημόσια πρόσωπα.

Νικητής ο σερ Ουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ, ο οποίος κάποτε είχε πει στη λαίδη Αστορ (την πρώτη γυναίκα που εξελέγη το 1919 στη Βουλή των Κοινοτήτων): «Μπορεί να είμαι μεθυσμένος, κυρία μου, αλλά το πρωί εγώ θα είμαι νηφάλιος και εσείς ακόμα άσχημη».

Στη δεύτερη θέση αναδείχθηκε ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα και η απάντηση που έδωσε στο σχόλιο της Σάρα Πέιλιν ότι η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ ενός πιτ μπουλ και της «soccer mom» είναι το κραγιόν: «Αν βάλεις κραγιόν σε ένα γουρούνι, πάλι γουρούνι θα είναι» είπε ο πρόεδρος, προφανώς αναφερόμενος στην ίδια την Πέιλιν.

* O όρος soccer mom αναφέρεται στην αμερικανή μητέρα-σύζυγο που ζει στα προάστια και η οποία περνά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας της κάνοντας διαδρομές για να πάρει ή να αφήσει τα παιδιά της σε αθλητικές ή άλλες δραστηριότητες.

Αλλες θανατηφόρες ατάκες είναι του τραγουδιστή Λίαμ Γκάλαχερ για τον συνάδελφό του Ρόμπι Ουίλιαμς: «εννοείς εκείνο τον χοντρό χορευτή των Take That;»

Κάποτε ο Φρανκ Σινάτρα είπε για τον Ρόμπερτ Ρέντφορντ: «Βρήκε τον πραγματικό έρωτα. Κρίμα που δεν μπορεί να παντρευτεί τον εαυτό του.»

H Eλίζαμπεθ Τέιλορ είχε επίσης πει ότι ορισμένοι από τους καλύτερους συμπρωταγωνιστές της ήταν άλογα και σκυλιά.

Ο πατέρας της ατάκας Γκράουτσο Μαρξ είχε πει: «Πήρε την ομορφιά της από τον πατέρα της. Είναι πλαστικός χειρουργός.»

Η τραγουδίστρια και σόου γούμαν Μπέτι Μίντλερ είχε πει για την πριγκίπισσα Αννα της Βρετανίας: «Αγαπά την φύση παρά τα όσα της έχει κάνει».

Ξανά ο Λίαμ Γκάλαχερ, αυτή τη φορά σχολιάζοντας την απόφαση της Βικτόρια Μπέκαμ να γράψει βιβλίο: «Δεν είναι ικανή να μασήσει τσίχλα και να περπατήσει σε ευθεία γραμμή, πόσο μάλλον να γράψει και βιβλίο».
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231269059​



*Winston Churchill has been named king of the witty put-down.*

The legendary Prime Minister topped a poll for the funniest insults doled out by musicians, actors, politicians and other public figures.

Churchill’s famous “I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly”, clinched top spot.

His retort of “Tell him I can only deal with one s**t at a time” on being disturbed in his toilet after a call from the Lord Privy Seal saw Churchill bag two entries in the top 10.

Also in was Barack Obama’s ‘You can put lipstick on a pig… it’s still a pig’ dig at Sarah Palin after she joked the only difference between a pitbull and a ‘soccer mom’ was lipstick.

And Groucho Marx’s scathing ‘She got her good looks from her father. He’s a plastic surgeon’, also scored highly.

Liam and Noel Gallagher’s back-biting saw them make it a family affair, with their recent feud making it on the list as well as bitchy comments about other celebs.

Noel proclaimed: “Liam only has two problems - everything he says and everything he does,” and previously took a pot-shot at Robbie Williams, labelling him “the fat dancer from Take That”.

Liam has previously sniped at Victoria Beckham’s plans to become an author, saying: “She can’t even chew gum and walk in a straight line, let alone write a book.”

The poll was carried out to mark today’s Blu-ray and DVD release of ‘Behind the Candelabra’, the life story of outrageous star Liberace.
Top 10

1. Winston Churchill to Lady Astor: “I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly.”

2. Barack Obama, in response to Sarah Palin’s joke that the only difference between a pitbull and a ‘soccer mom’ was lipstick: “You can put lipstick on a pig… it’s still a pig.”

3. Liberace to a critic: “Thank you for your very amusing review. After reading it I laughed all the way to the bank.”

4. Noel Gallagher on Robbie Williams: “You mean that fat dancer from Take That?”

5. Winston Churchill on the toilet during a call from the Lord Privy Seal: “Tell him I can only deal with one s**t at a time.”

6. Frank Sinatra on Robert Redford: “Well at least he has found his true love – what a pity he can’t marry himself.”

7. Elizabeth Taylor: “Some of my best leading men have been dogs and horses.”

8. Groucho Marx: “She got her good looks from her father. He’s a plastic surgeon.”

9. Bette Midler on Princess Anne: “She loves nature, in spite of what it did to her.”

10. Liam Gallagher on Victoria Beckham’s aspirations to become an author: “She can’t even chew gum and walk in a straight line, let alone write a book.”
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/sir-winston-churchill-wins-top-2368566​


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2013)

Την ατάκα του Λιμπεράτσε την παραλείψανε στη μετάφραση, ίσως τυχαία.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2013)

Δεν το βρίσκω τώρα, αλλά σε κάποιο σημείο του Black Adder, λέει ο Ρόουαν Άτκινσον στον Μπόλντρικ: 

Have a short holiday! (And a split of a second later) Did you enjoy it?


Nickel adds:
"As a special reward, Baldrick, take a short holiday. Did you enjoy it? Right."
http://www.thetop100.net/the-entertainment-zone/the-top-100-blackadder-quotes/list/z26l54.aspx


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2013)

sarant said:


> Την ατάκα του Λιμπεράτσε την παραλείψανε στη μετάφραση, ίσως τυχαία.


Μα και τη δεύτερη του Τσόρτσιλ παρέλειψαν — κι ήθελα τόσο να δω πώς θα πουν το «Lord Privy Seal»... Μπορεί να τσίμπαγε κι έναν ακόμη υπουργό η Νομανσλάνδη!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Αλλά και για την πρώτη του Τσόρτσιλ, ας θυμίσω ότι αμφισβητείται (και το πώς και το σε ποιαν):

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...πε-Δεν-το-είπε&p=107148&viewfull=1#post107148


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

Μια από τις καλύτερες ατάκες της τέταρτης σεζόν τού Downton Abbey:

Work is like old age: the worst thing in the world, except for the alternative.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Mark Twain (1835-1910):
> 
> 'Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.'



In our job, work is an issue of matter over mind; if it matters, you don't mind.  

It's immaterial, anyway.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

...
Ατάκα το λες και δεν το λες. Αξίζει όμως, γιατί και μόνο για να διαβάσεις το πρωτότυπο σιχτιρίζεις:




A knave, a rascal, an eater of broken meats; a base, proud, shallow, beggarly, three-suited, hundred-pound, filthy, worsted-stocking knave; a lily-livered, action-taking knave; a whoreson, glass-gazing, super-serviceable finical rogue; one-trunk-inheriting slave; one that wouldst be a bawd in way of good service; and art nothing but the composition of a knave, beggar, coward, pander, and the son and heir of a mongrel bitch; one whom I will beat into clamorous whining if thou deniest the least syllable of thy addition.

_King Lear_, Act II, Scene 2


και ξεσπάς μετά με τη σύγχρονη εκδοχή:

You’re a lowlife, a rascal who eats leftover scraps. You’re an ignoble, arrogant, shallow, vulgar, pretentious, conceited, filthy third-rate servant who thinks he’s something special. You’re a cowardly lawyer-loving bastard; a vain, brown-nosing, prissy scoundrel who’d pimp himself out to advance his career; a bag lady. You’re nothing but a lowlife, a beggar, a coward, and a pimp, the son and heir of a mutt bitch. I’ll beat you until you whine and cry if you deny the least bit of this.

nfs.sparknotes.com/lear/page_96.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

Περισσότερο χάζι έχει έτσι:



A knave, |You’re a lowlife, 
a rascal, |a rascal 
an eater of broken meats; |who eats leftover scraps. 
a base, |You’re an ignoble, 
proud, |arrogant, 
shallow, |shallow, 
beggarly, |vulgar, 
three-suited, |pretentious, 
hundred-pound, |conceited, 
filthy, |filthy 
worsted-stocking knave; |third-rate servant who thinks he’s something special. 
a lily-livered, |You’re a cowardly 
action-taking knave; |lawyer-loving bastard; 
a whoreson, glass-gazing, |a vain, brown-nosing, 
super-serviceable finical rogue; |prissy scoundrel who’d pimp himself out to advance his career; 
one-trunk-inheriting slave; one that wouldst be a bawd in way of good service;|a bag lady. 
and art nothing but the composition of a knave, |You’re nothing but a lowlife, 
beggar, |a beggar, 
coward, |a coward, 
pander, |and a pimp, 
and the son and heir of a mongrel bitch; |the son and heir of a mutt bitch. 
one whom I will beat into clamorous whining if thou deniest the least syllable of thy addition.|I’ll beat you until you whine and cry if you deny the least bit of this.
Καλημέρα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2014)

"If your brains were dynamite, there wouldn’t be enough to blow your hat off."

~ Kurt Vonnegut, _Timequake _(Chapter 14)


"There is no way a beautiful woman can live up to what she looks like for any appreciable length of time." (_ib._ Ch 6)

"World War II was... the Western Civilization's second unsuccessful attempt to commit suicide." (_ib._ Ch 19)

"I will say, too, that lovemaking, if sincere, is one of the best ideas Satan put in the apple she gave to the serpent to give to Eve. The best idea in that apple, though, is making jazz." (_ib._ Ch 24)

"In real life, as in Grand Opera, arias only make hopeless situations worse." (_ib._ Ch 32)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 5, 2014)

Live for nothing or die for something, λέει ο Τζον Ράμπο (και στον υπότιτλο μεταφράζεται ως _Ζήσε για τίποτα ή πέθανε για κάτι_).

Στην πραγματικότητα είναι αντιστροφή (και παραφθορά) του _Better to fight for something than live for nothing,_ που είπε ο Τζορτζ Πάτον.

Η διαφορά στη φιλοσοφία (και όχι μόνο...) των δύο αντρών, ολοφάνερη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Live for nothing or die for something, λέει ο Τζον Ράμπο (και στον υπότιτλο μεταφράζεται ως _Ζήσε για τίποτα ή πέθανε για κάτι_).
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα είναι αντιστροφή (και παραφθορά) του _Better to fight for something than live for nothing._ που είπε ο Τζορτζ Πάτον.
> 
> Η διαφορά στη φιλοσοφία (και όχι μόνο...) των δύο αντρών, ολοφάνερη.


Δεν είναι αντιστροφή κττμά, είναι αναδιατύπωση — με την ίδια ακριβώς κεντρική ιδέα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Μια στιγμή. Σύμφωνα με κάποιους, π.χ. αυτούς:
http://www.generalpatton.com/quotes/
ή αυτούς:
https://www.google.com/search?q="Li...g"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1&gws_rd=ssl
ο Πάτον είπε:
*Live for something rather than die for nothing*

Το συνήθως αξιόπιστο Wikiquote δεν έχει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. 
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/George_S._Patton


Και ενδιαφέρον εύρημα στο ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/General-Geo...omething-Quote-8-x-10-Photo-hs1-/320950989221


----------



## Earion (Jun 7, 2015)

*This is not the end, it is not even the beginning of the end, but it is perhaps the end of the beginning*

Ο Κασιμάτης θυμάται σήμερα την ατάκα του Τσώρτσιλ, που ειπώθηκε σε επίσημο γεύμα και σε θριαμβευτικό τόνο μόλις έγιναν γνωστά τα νέα από τη συμμαχική νίκη στο Ελ Αλαμέιν. Ακούστε τον εδώ. *The Bright Gleam of Victory*. 

Έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα:

I have never promised anything but blood, tears, toil, and sweat. Now, however, we have a new experience. We have victory —a remarkable and definite victory. 

The bright gleam has caught the helmets of our soldiers, and warmed and cheered all our hearts.

The late M. Venizelos observed that in all her wars England —he should have said Britain, of course— always wins one battle —the last. It would seem to have begun rather earlier this time.

All the various elements in our line of battle played their parts —Indian troops, Fighting French, *the Greeks*, the representatives of Czechoslovakia and the others who took part. The Americans ...

We mean to hold our own. I have not become the King's First Minister in order to preside over the liquidation of the British Empire.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2015)

daeman said:


> Ατάκα το λες και δεν το λες. Αξίζει όμως, γιατί και μόνο για να διαβάσεις το πρωτότυπο σιχτιρίζεις:
> 
> A knave, a rascal, an eater of broken meats; a base, proud, shallow, beggarly, three-suited, hundred-pound, filthy, worsted-stocking knave; a lily-livered, action-taking knave; a whoreson, glass-gazing, super-serviceable finical rogue; one-trunk-inheriting slave; one that wouldst be a bawd in way of good service; and art nothing but the composition of a knave, beggar, coward, pander, and the son and heir of a mongrel bitch; one whom I will beat into clamorous whining if thou deniest the least syllable of thy addition.
> ...


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2017)

...
100 Greatest... well-known... whatever _deadly _one-liners: Before the kill






Film List (in order of appearance):



Spoiler



Independence Day (1996)
Predator (1987)
Scarface (1983)
They Live (1988)
Dirty Harry (1971)
Terminator (1984)
Cobra (1986)
Invasion U.S.A. (1985)
Action Jackson (1988)
True Grit (1969)
Stargate (1994)
Friday The 13th (2009)
Indiana Jones And The Temple Of Doom (1984)
The Mummy Returns (2001)
Team America: World Police (2004)
Star Trek (2009)
Evil Dead II (1987)
Silent Night, Deadly Night Part 2 (1987)
Air Force One (1997)
Commando (1985)
Die Another Day (2002)
Die Hard (1988)
The Rock (1996)
Leon: The Professional (1994)
The Heat (2013)
300 (2006)
Die Hard 2 (1990)
Star Trek III: The Search For Spock (1984)
GoldenEye (1995)
Moonraker (1979)
Robocop (1987)
Tremors (1990)
Wolverine (2013)
True Lies (1994)
Casper (1995)
Judge Dredd (1995)
The Lion King (1994)
The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring (2001)
Wild Wild West (1999)
The Matrix (1999)
The Boondock Saints (1999)
The Dark Knight (2008)
Batman (1989)
Batman Begins (2005)
Superman/Batman: Apocalypse (2010)
Death Wish 2 (1982)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
Stone Cold (1991)
Army Of Darkness (1992)
The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
Big Game (2014)
Con Air (1997)
Die Hard 2 (1990)
Dr. No (1962)
The Dead Pool (1988)
Equilibrium (2002)
From Dusk Till Dawn (1996)
Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 2 (2011)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Jaws (1975)
Last Action Hero (1993)
Live And Let Die (1973)
Pulp Fiction (1994)
RoboCop (1987)
Scott Pilgrim Vs The World (2010)
Scream (1996)
Star Trek: First Contact (1996)
Star Trek: First Contact (1996)
Star Wars (1977)
Terminator (1984)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Terminator 3: Rise Of The Machines (2003)
WALL-E (2008)
The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King
The Princess Bride (1987)
Transformers (2007)
Tomorrow Never Dies (1997)
Unforgiven (1992)
Avengers: Age Of Ultron (2015)
Blade (1998)
Clear And Present Danger (1994)
I Come In Peace (1990)
X-Men (2000)
Sudden Impact (1983)
Eraser (1996)
Heist (2001)
Highlander (1986)
Maximum Overdrive (1986)
Night At The Museum: Battle Of The Smithsonian (2009)
The Condemned (2007)
Child’s Play (1988)
The Rookie (1990)
The Running Man (1987)
The Running Man (1987)
The Running Man (1987)
V For Vendetta (2006)
The Thing (1982)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1986)
The Karate Kid II (1986)
Iron Man 3 (2013)


License to kill. Εκτόνωση.

+ 100 deadly one-liners after the kill.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2017)

daeman said:


> Ατάκα το λες και δεν το λες. Αξίζει όμως, γιατί και μόνο για να διαβάσεις το πρωτότυπο σιχτιρίζεις: ...









*Shakespearean Insults Generator!*


----------

